# Dog growls at teenage son



## Oscar chases ducks (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi,

It's been a while since I've been on here. Oscar is now 18 months old. He's happy and bouncy and well behaved (doesn't chew etc) but he has started growling at my teenage son. My son plays with him and feeds him but did try and take food off him a couple of weeks ago and Oscar got quite vicious with his growls. I did warn my son not to try and remove food from him again. Last week they were out playing and Oscar cut his leg on a wall (he had to have stitches) Is it likely that he blames my son for this? Oscar seems wary of him since the accident and has growled more at him?
We have advised our son to leave him - give him space and not play with him for a week but to begin with basics taking him for a walk and putting his food out and walking away so that he learns that he isn't a threat. Is this right or should we be doing something different?


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

How did he cut his leg that badly to need stitches? He shouldn't associate that with your son, dogs don't hold grudges like that. I think it's best for your son to take a back seat on the feeding for a while, at least until Oscar feels more confident around him because you don't want to put your son in a situation that may prove dangerous if Oscar growls at him when there's food about. The whole thing sounds scary for Oscar and there must be a reason he growls at your son, does he 'rough house' with the dog like boys often do? if so he should not engage in any rough play at all but maybe use a more interesting fun game with Oscar like the 'find it' game, where your son hides a previously sniffed treat which is then hidden and he has to find it. If he's not played the game before make it easy for him to find at first and once he's got the hang of it it can be hidden under a cushion, on the window sill etc. dogs usually love this game and it tires them out mentally too. 

Also I know he's seen a vet but has he had bloods done to see if there is any underlying medical problem that your vet can't see without tests? If a medical condition is ruled out then a behaviourist is a good idea plus training classes which your son could attend with him, it may make the whole relationship more positive for Oscar and actually be very good for your son too. A behaviourist will advise on the best way forward but you must keep your son safe and if that involves leaving the feeding and walking to someone else for a while then so be it. I think your son now knows not to take food away from Oscar and that was a very silly thing for him to do anyway, that kind of 'training' should be left to the adults although by his age it should have been addressed earlier in case there is ever a need to take some food item which could be dangerous away from him. At meal times though the dog should be left to eat in peace, just like we are. 

Definitely have bloods run on him and a thorough physical check up involving flexing of limbs to rule out joint problems too, then a behaviourists advice, that's what I would do. Good luck.


----------

